# Corkys and Topwaters



## ed1220

Good evening guys i was wondering if somebody would help me out a little. Im new to wade fishing and read alot on corkys and topwaters being a go to lure but was wondering what ways you guys rig them i have braid then a swivel with a 2 foot fluro leader just to cut and switch out lures without shortening the main line. Is there a recommended way to rig them up? Any tips or info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## zthomas18

Ditch the swivel. Tie a uni to uni knot to connect your leader. My leader is 4' long on all my rods. 


Then tie your corky/topwater on with a loop knot. Start fishing...


----------



## phanagriff

Agree with above. Braid-crazy Alberto-fluorocarbon (3ft) -loop knot -lure.

I use a swivel when using a spoon.


----------



## SurfRunner

I do the same as above......Less hardware is best.....Use a uni to uni with 4 to 5 feet of mono - not so much that you reel the knot onto the spool. If you re-tie a lot of lures and several times, you will be surprized how much mono you use.


----------



## Tmackcj5

zthomas18 said:


> Ditch the swivel. Tie a uni to uni knot to connect your leader. My leader is 4' long on all my rods.
> 
> Then tie your corky/topwater on with a loop knot. Start fishing...


X whatever.

I have thought about trying some of the different quick connects that are out there (for those days when I can't make up my mind) but for now I do exactly what is stated above.


----------



## ed1220

Got it. Appreciate the tips fellas.


----------



## txdukklr

my leaders are much shorter and I have good luck with them. 12-18" max with a uni to uni.


----------



## zthomas18

txdukklr said:


> my leaders are much shorter and I have good luck with them. 12-18" max with a uni to uni.[/
> 
> You think your leader gives you luck?


----------



## txdukklr

zthomas18 said:


> txdukklr said:
> 
> 
> 
> my leaders are much shorter and I have good luck with them. 12-18" max with a uni to uni.[/
> 
> You think your leader gives you luck?
> 
> 
> 
> luck? no . . . .
> 
> but i dont think a fish has the processing power to look at lure and then look 12-18" out to see if there is line. I think that the flouro is much less visible then braid which i think shows up a lot in water.
> 
> I haven't been fishing long but fishing next to guys with leaders (all be it longer then mine) I was outfished consistently. I started putting leaders on and I'm on par . . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## SurfRunner

The only reason why I start out with a long leader is because of the re-tying I do. I can easily use up a foot of leader every 4 to five baits that I re-tie. I start out with enough leader for 2 or more fishing trips before I have to change again.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

SurfRunner said:


> The only reason why I start out with a long leader is because of the re-tying I do. I can easily use up a foot of leader every 4 to five baits that I re-tie. I start out with enough leader for 2 or more fishing trips before I have to change again.


Why do you retie so much?


----------



## SurfRunner

Changing baits. But, sometimes I may never retie. If I am catching fish from the get go, I may never change baits.


----------



## ed1220

Another question guys would the corkys or topwaters be recommended for use at night?


----------



## zthomas18

Both


----------



## BHOOKER

*yes absolutely!! fish can see!!*

agree totally!! I won't fish without a leader.



txdukklr said:


> zthomas18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> luck? no . . . .
> 
> but i dont think a fish has the processing power to look at lure and then look 12-18" out to see if there is line. I think that the flouro is much less visible then braid which i think shows up a lot in water.
> 
> I haven't been fishing long but fishing next to guys with leaders (all be it longer then mine) I was outfished consistently. I started putting leaders on and I'm on par . . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## ak

4' ... thats a long leader most rods are what 6'6' to 7' so thats 2.5' from touching the ground how do you cast that with out reeling the connecting knot in.


----------



## Bayman

I use braid tied to a 6' Vanish leader with a swivel/clip on the end. I use a #10 Spro swivel with a Rosco #51 clip. It has served me well through the years. I change baits on a regular basis and this keeps me from having to retie. The swivel and snap weigh almost nothing.


----------



## FISHP

ak said:


> 4' ... thats a long leader most rods are what 6'6' to 7' so thats 2.5' from touching the ground how do you cast that with out reeling the connecting knot in.


You reel the Knot in.
Use Crazy Alberto knot with 5 wraps up 5 wraps down.
I use a tiny spot of super glue on the Flouro before I cinch the knot. Trim the knot really close . The crazy Alberto makes a clean little not and goes through the guides just watch for the knot for fraying and re-tie. I fish all day and then retie when I am at home, I have not had to re-tie the Crazy Alberto while fishing.

Be articular about getting you knots right and if they are nit perfect do them over Knots only fail when you have a great fish on that's just the rule.


----------



## txdukklr

FISHP said:


> You reel the Knot in.
> Use Crazy Alberto knot with 5 wraps up 5 wraps down.
> I use a tiny spot of super glue on the Flouro before I cinch the knot. Trim the knot really close . The crazy Alberto makes a clean little not and goes through the guides just watch for the knot for fraying and re-tie. I fish all day and then retie when I am at home, I have not had to re-tie the Crazy Alberto while fishing.
> 
> Be articular about getting you knots right and if they are nit perfect do them over Knots only fail when you have a great fish on that's just the rule.


i just started using crazy alberto and it's not only easier then the uni-uni i was using but goes through the guides a lot better.


----------



## bmccle

*knot*



txdukklr said:


> i just started using crazy alberto and it's not only easier then the uni-uni i was using but goes through the guides a lot better.


 I did this and it 'hits' every time it goes through the tip. Screws up your casts and is annoying as heck.


----------



## Crusader

Try "Red Philips" knot. I use it for about 4 months, it did not fail so far and is easy on guides.


----------



## karstopo

I like the Albright special knot, but really pay attention to detail when tying. I put on 3-5 feet of fluorocarbon to my braid. Too much or too heavy will want to sink your topwaters. 20# seaguar should be fine unless you are in heavy shell. I like the rapala loop to connect the lure. 

The Albright special should pass through the guides. 20# fluorocarbon is smaller in diameter than 20# mono. An Albright special tied with 20# fluoro and 30# braid and trimmed correctly is smaller than any swivel I've seen.


----------



## CorkyFanB

One more opinion from the gallery here, braid mainline, crazy Alberto, 20lb mono leader 18-12" long, to loop knot and finally lure. Never have to drag knot through guides and if changing baits enough I carry a micro spool of leader material and start over if needed. Using the crazy Alberto and loop knot exclusively lets you reduce the amount of hardware and puts more on the fishermans ability to consistently tie propperly. The more you tie those knots securely, the better you'll get at em too.


----------



## CorkyFanB

Also forgot to mention, all the top tier guides who consistently target fish with Paul Brown's creations employ 6'6"ish rods to properly work theirs plugs. Hope this helps, I've always been a top water junky but the subsurface baits are game changers...


----------



## popadog

zthomas18 said:


> Ditch the swivel. Tie a uni to uni knot to connect your leader. My leader is 4' long on all my rods.
> 
> Then tie your corky/topwater on with a loop knot. Start fishing...


Good advice right here!


----------



## popadog

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Why do you retie so much?


Fish shell much? Even though you arent hanging up doesnt mean you arent getting nicks in your line. Sometimes you have to find what the fish want and have to try different lures until you find whats working. Anyone that says they catch fish on the same lure everytime is just full of it. I like a longer leader that goes just to the reel so i dont have to re tie a new leader very often. Doesnt affect my casting at all.


----------

